# لن تسطيعوا مساعدتي أنا عارف



## م.محمد الكردي (23 مارس 2006)

ياجماعة لا يأس مع الحياة ولا حياة مع اليأس:80: 

أرجوكم من يستطيع مساعدتي 

أريد برامج لتصميم نظام الخلايا الشمسية وتوصيلاتها
أو أي برنامج لتصميم ومكافأة القدرة لأي نظام طاقة متجددة

يا شباب أي برنامج منكم بس يكون واضح ومفيد وجزاكم الله خيرا:55:


----------



## مجنون ليبيا (5 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتقد انه قد تجدها عند هذه المواقع الاجنبية :
www.hobby-elec.com
www.rentron.com
www.howstuffworks.com


----------



## bashier (15 فبراير 2007)

*مشكور يأخي*

شكرأعلي الموضوع


----------



## red Line (21 مارس 2007)

ياليت والله لأني انا بعد بحاجه لمثل هذه البرامج


----------



## سنان محمود (6 أبريل 2007)

تحية لك أخي م محمد على اهتمامك بالطاقة الشمسية والبدائل المتوفرة في مصادر الطاقة المتجددة و جهودك في نشر التوعية في شرائح المهندسين لهذا الموضوع ولكن , قالوا قديما" :الحاجة أم الاختراع .لذا فالكثير ربما لاينظر إلى هذا الموضوع بجدية كضرورة ملحة لتوفر الطاقة الكهربائية ,أما أنها رخيصة أو أنها في متناول اليد فلا حاجة إلى البحث أو تطبيق الأفكار لأنه بكل بساطة ليس بحاجة لها ألان.
لمست في كتاباتك مدى الرغبة في إيجاد بدائل لتوفير الكهرباء في غزة , استطيع ان افهم ذلك.في مدينتي , الموصل , وفي سائر مدن العراق منذ أعوام رتبنا أوضاعنا على عدم الاعتماد على الكهرباء في حياتنا بنسبة 100% سواء كانت عن طريق الشبكة الوطنية او عن طريق المولدات الخاصة , حيث لكل منطقة مولدة ديزل أو أكثر يعمد أصحاب المحال و المنازل إلى الاشتراك بعدد محدد من (الامبيرات )لقاء سعر محدد لكل أمبير. 
أسف إذا أطلت في رسالتي ولكن ما رأيته في المنتدى ليست سوى أفكار ,خطط , اهتمام في مجال من مجالات العلوم ولم المس اى انجاز على الصعيد العملي قد تم تطبيقه من قبل أعضاء المنتدى .أرجو أن نرفق الرغبة والاهتمام بالعمل ,حتى إذا فشلنا يكفي إننا قمنا بخطوة ربما ياتى اخرون يحسنونها و يعملون على إنجاحها.
في بداية بحثي في هذا المجال سأني إن لم أجد موسسأت صناعية او تجارية عربية تعمل في هذا المجال سوى عدد محدود ,وبعد السؤال والجواب صدمت للأسعار الملتهبة لمنظومات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الشمس (أكثر من 14000$ لتوليد وخزن 2 أمبير 220 فولت) ولكن بعد البحث وجدت إمكانية توفير بدائل رخيصة للبطاريات و جهاز (inverter) ونبحث ألان في تصنيع منظم الشحن و مصدر لشراء الخلايا, إن شاء الله سوف نقوم بنشر كافة النتائج عند إكمال عملنا لتعم الفائدة الجميع فزكاة العلم نشره.
1. أخي محمد نشرت عنوان شركة عاملة في السعودية لتصنيع الخلايا الشمسية ش(http://www.bpsarabia.com.sa/) ولكن لم أتمكن من الدخول إليه .
2. ذكرت عن توفر قائمة او كتالوج أكثر من 100 صفحة أرجو إن تقوم بنشره أوان أتمكن من الحصول على نسخة منه.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 أبريل 2007)

أخت سنان الكاتالوج مشكلته كبر حجمه لذلك من يريده يمكنه التواصل معي مباشرة

شكرا لكي على الرد الطيب


----------



## akram kareem (29 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ محمد الكردي المحترم والأخت سنان انا من العراق وعندي في البيت منضومه شمسيه متكامله طريقة ربط المنضومه بسيطه جدا تربط مجموعة الخلايا الشمسيه على التوازي ثم توصلها الى بطاريه 12 فولت ومنه الى جهاز عاكس للتيار من 12 فولت الى 220 فولت وانا ومستعد ان استقبل اي شخص لمشاهدة المنضومه او للاستفسار


----------



## محمدأبومسعود (31 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جداً أخ akram kareem و لكن هل بإمكانك عرض المخطط الذي تحدثت عنه بشيء من التفصيل .. إذ أن المخطط الذي شرحته حضرتك هو المخطط البسيط للعمل و لكن التكوين التفصيلي للمخطط هل بإمكانك شرحه لنا و بارك اللــه فيك


----------



## احمد مصطفى العالم (1 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخ akram اريد معرفة مخطط منضومة شمسية عندك و طرق حصول على تلك المنضومة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_alnagar (2 سبتمبر 2007)

انا اعتقد ان الطريقة اليدوية تعطي نتائج افضل من البرامج ولكن يوجد برنامج اسمة Pv Sol اعمل عنة Search ونزلة
م/عادل النجار
شركة بي اي سي للالكترونات والبيئة والطاقة


----------



## akram kareem (9 سبتمبر 2007)

إن طريقة الربط لا تحتاج إلى خريطة لأنها بسيطة جدا وهي كما شرحتها لكن الموضوع الأهم هو عدد الخلايا المطلوب لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية فان أي شخص يتصور إن خليه واحده أو اثنتان تكفي لإنارة منزل كامل لكن مع الأسف هذا تصور غير صحيح لأنه من اجل الحصول على 4 أمبير 220 فولت يجب الحصول 11 خليه شمسيه قدرة 100 وات لأن 4 أمبير تعادل 880 وات وجهاز العاكس يستهلك 50 وات تقريبا والباقي يتحول لشحن البطارية ​


----------



## ميكوو (2 ديسمبر 2011)

معلش ارجو شرح مفصل الي كيفية صنع الخلاية الشمسية و كيفية ربط الخلاية الشمسية بي مثبت الجهد وشرح كيفية صنع مثبت الجهد وربط مثبت الجهد بي مولد التيار المتناوب او محول الطاقة من 12 فوالت مستمر الي 220 فولت مترد وكيفية صنعة وربطة بي بطارية 12 فولت اريد شرح مفصل لان ذالك مشروع تخرجي وارجو المساعدة


----------



## ميكوو (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*مساعدة*

معلش ارجو شرح مفصل الي كيفية صنع الخلاية الشمسية و كيفية ربط الخلاية الشمسية بي مثبت الجهد وشرح كيفية صنع مثبت الجهد وربط مثبت الجهد بي مولد التيار المتناوب او محول الطاقة من 12 فوالت مستمر الي 220 فولت مترد وكيفية صنعة وربطة بي بطارية 12 فولت اريد شرح مفصل لان ذالك مشروع تخرجي وارجو المساعدة


----------

